# Biden campaign launches official Animal Crossing: New Horizons yard signs



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2020)

Biden campaign launches official Animal Crossing: New Horizons yard signs
					

And they have more in-game events planned for this fall




					www.theverge.com
				




This is great, lmao


----------



## Jhine7 (Sep 1, 2020)

Interesting, very interesting.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 1, 2020)

The characters are dressed up as Biden and Kamala too lmfao


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 1, 2020)

So this is actually a thing? I shouldn't be surprised considering the game has sold millions of copies.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 1, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The characters are dressed up as Biden and Kamala too lmfao



i screamed! it looks like them


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 1, 2020)

Crazy how much cultural impact this game has had compared to the past games, I wonder how much it’s outsold already!


----------



## cinch (Sep 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh my life - this is great!

Please can they do it for ACNL as well???


----------



## seliph (Sep 1, 2020)

delete it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 1, 2020)

not what I expected to see, but ok


----------



## Cadbberry (Sep 1, 2020)

Its so good and so bad all at once lol. Honestly the designs are very well done and picketing in AC sounds so funny


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 1, 2020)

What a weird time to be alive. Politicians wanting the gamer's vote is hilarious to me. I expect it to get memed on in the coming days, if it hasn't been already.


----------



## JSS (Sep 1, 2020)

No Sanders, no ganders!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2020)

seliph said:


> delete it



No its great


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

If this is what it takes to have people get off of their ***** and vote, then I'm all for it. I just hope we don't see people wearing MAGA hats in NH for the next two months.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2020)

As cheesy as it is I love this. I mean yeah if it makes people vote and actually care it's awesome.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 1, 2020)

It's definitely not something that "the other side" is going to do. So, I think it's a big success in that sense. 

Strange times call for strange measures.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 1, 2020)

*pokemon go to the polls flashbacks


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 1, 2020)

You know when I thought of all the things I would do and see today, a presidential nominee for one of the major parties using _Animal Crossing_ to inspire people to vote was not one of them.


----------



## Valzed (Sep 1, 2020)

This may sound like a silly question but what DIY or item do I need to display these like actual lawn signs? I love how they look in the pic in the article and want them to look that way in game. Thanks!


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 1, 2020)

Valzed said:


> This may sound like a silly question but what DIY or item do I need to display these like actual lawn signs? I love how they look in the pic in the article and want them to look that way in game. Thanks!



It's the Plain Wooden Shop Sign DIY.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Bcat said:


> *pokemon go to the polls flashbacks


I bet the Biden campaign will make an ad featuring Drampa KOing Gumshoos.


----------



## Valzed (Sep 1, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> It's the Plain Wooden Shop Sign DIY.


Thank you for letting me know! *scans known DIYS* And I don't have that one. Off to buy one! Thanks again!


----------



## Aronthaer (Sep 1, 2020)

Man oh man nothing I love more than when a corporation or organization uses Animal Crossing as an advertising platform. 

Being a presidential candidate doesn't give you a pass, Joe.


----------



## Stil (Sep 1, 2020)

I wonder if there is a "sniff" emote that goes with it


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 1, 2020)

I know this will be unpopular, but part of why I play this game to get away from real world things like politics, etc. (that goes for _any_ politician, regardless of their views). I just really dislike politics of any kind, period. I'm sorry...*hides!* ;-;


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> I know this will be unpopular, but part of why I play this game to get away from real world things like politics, etc. (that goes for _any_ politician, regardless of their views). I just really dislike politics of any kind, period. I'm sorry...*hides!* ;-;



I did like some political science - it was my minor in college, but politics and current events have been stressing me out so I’ve been trying to avoid them myself. I did vote .

I personally have little or no problem with the Biden campaign using the game to get people to vote. I am pretty sure not a lot of my friends who are all gamers like me vote, so at this point with the state our country (if you live in the us like me) is in, if this will get more people to vote, I too am for this.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 1, 2020)

@Valzed it looks like it's on the wooden sign DIY, customized white.


Okay, this isn't what I expected to see, but as others have said, if it motivates people to participate in elections and vote, I'm all for it.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 1, 2020)

I agree about playing a game like Animal Crossing to escape politics. But, at the same time...it's all by choice. I could see it being a problem if the signs popped up in your town without you wanting them there...but, you're talking about something that you need to actively choose to display. I guess it might muck up visiting dream islands. But, again...you need to know which islands you want to visit anyway, and specifically put the code in for them. It just seems like an entirely avoidable scenario to me. The people who want to display a political affiliation in their game can go ahead and do so on an official level...and those who don't can just go right on playing like nothing has changed. Seems like a win/win.


----------



## Hilbunny (Sep 1, 2020)

Going after those young voters!


----------



## Fisher (Sep 1, 2020)

They must be pretty desperate, all I know is I’m not polluting my island up with stupid politics. Got enough of that stuff in the real world.


----------



## Llunavale (Sep 1, 2020)

This seems like a weird thing to be seeing in Animal Crossing, hasn't Biden already been outed as a massive creep...? I mean there's video of the guy sniffing individuals' hair. If him being a candidate isn't desperation for change, I don't know what is.


----------



## Mick (Sep 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> I do not like this new trend of companies using the game to advertise their stuff. Hope it doesn't continue.



Oh no. It got worse.


----------



## Solio (Sep 1, 2020)

I know nobody is forcibly exposed to such marketing campaigns, I know we can just ignore it if we dont like it. But it's the principle of companies that dont give a damn about Animal Crossing or video games in general, using the game as a tool for their own gains, that bothers me.
It's plainly obvious they're just jumping on the bandwagon to profit from the game's success and dont actually care about the game and its playerbase. It's just really scummy.

I wonder if Nintendo is aware of this. Maybe they're tolerating it because it gives the game publicity, too...

Anyways, this has to stop.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't put political bumper stickers on my car so I'm not gonna put these things in my ACNH island.What I would like to see is maybe Microsoft making Biden and Trump as playable characters in Halo multiplayer so they can blast the crap out of each other.


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 1, 2020)

I saw them. They were creative and all but Animal Crossing and politics are better off staying separate.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 1, 2020)

Well then I hope we get Trump signs too, if not i'll just have to make my own


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 1, 2020)

I regret opening this thread


----------



## fluttershy300 (Sep 1, 2020)

Those custom designs are well made but nooooo thank you


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Never I thought I would see Animal Crossing becoming a new platform for companies and such to advertise what they wanna advertise...

And seeing this makes me kinda uncomfortable tbh.


----------



## jenboston22 (Sep 1, 2020)

Does anyone have a spare Plain Wooden Shop Sign DIY? It seems that I don't have one.

Personally, I feel that this election is too important to _not _mix politics into the game. Even if it helps only a tiny little bit, I want to do a small part to help Biden/Harris. I want to at least show my visible public support.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2020)

Solio said:


> I know nobody is forcibly exposed to such marketing campaigns, I know we can just ignore it if we dont like it. But it's the principle of companies that dont give a damn about Animal Crossing or video games in general, using the game as a tool for their own gains, that bothers me.
> It's plainly obvious they're just jumping on the bandwagon to profit from the game's success and dont actually care about the game and its playerbase. It's just really scummy.
> 
> I wonder if Nintendo is aware of this. Maybe they're tolerating it because it gives the game publicity, too...
> ...



How is it scummy



Sherb20 said:


> Those custom designs are well made but nooooo thank you



They are surprisingly decent


----------



## mayortiffany (Sep 1, 2020)

The cultural impact of AC:NH is crazy. To see it being used by actual politicians who actually have a good chance of winning a federal election goes to show just how mainstream the game is now.

It's a really cool idea though. It's definitely innovative, and hopefully a great way of reaching younger people and encouraging them to vote!

I do wonder what Nintendo thinks about companies/politicians using the game to promote themselves? There was the Venus campaign, the Hellmann's campaign, and now Biden/Harris - and I'm sure more companies have run their own campaigns on the game that I'm just not aware of.

I mean, realistically, I'm not quite sure what Nintendo can do to prevent people from using Animal Crossing as a place to congregate, whether for virtual protests or campaigns or whatever. That's just the nature of a game which offers such free design options and online play.


----------



## cats_toy (Sep 1, 2020)

Whatever it takes to get the word out! Put my sign up and proud of it!


----------



## Gazer297 (Sep 1, 2020)

Well there are 2 sides to every coin.  As long as both sides can represent I guess its fine but the extremes on both sides are not very tolerant to each other so I dont know if a game is the best place to interject politics.


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 1, 2020)

But then again, this isn't much worse than PETA acting crazy on the game with their protesting of the caging of the virtual sea animals.

Personally I would never put these in my town, no matter who the signs are for. I wouldn't even put a BLM sign in my town.I personally play video games to escape from the real world, not to have it shoved in my face. But then no one cares what I think.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2020)

jenboston22 said:


> Does anyone have a spare Plain Wooden Shop Sign DIY? It seems that I don't have one.
> 
> Personally, I feel that this election is too important to _not _mix politics into the game. Even if it helps only a tiny little bit, I want to do a small part to help Biden/Harris. I want to at least show my visible public support.



I don’t but I’d be happy to keep an eye out for you and message you if i get another one. Or I can craft you a bunch for free.


----------



## Uffe (Sep 1, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> I know this will be unpopular, but part of why I play this game to get away from real world things like politics, etc. (that goes for _any_ politician, regardless of their views). I just really dislike politics of any kind, period. I'm sorry...*hides!* ;-;


No, I agree. Real life corporations, politics, whatever, really turns me off when they're thrown into games.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2020)

Edited: Nevermind. sounded stupid what i wrote.


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 1, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> I know this will be unpopular, but part of why I play this game to get away from real world things like politics, etc. (that goes for _any_ politician, regardless of their views). I just really dislike politics of any kind, period. I'm sorry...*hides!* ;-;



I hate politics as well. Seems like everything centers around politics nowadays and it gets annoying. Can't even go anywhere, or anything without someone bringing up politics. Made worse by the fact that politics is a sensitive subject that can't be discussed without it turning into an attackfest. It's ridiculous. I too play video games to escape from stuff like that. It's a shame that real life is starting to make it way into video games.


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 1, 2020)

This is fine by me as long as no one complains if someone displays the other side. Both sides should be equally allowed to try their best to get votes and let the country then decide the winner in November


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 1, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> This is fine by me as long as no one complains if someone displays the other side. Both sides should be equally allowed to try their best to get votes and let the country then decide the winner in November



Of course people are going to complain. Because it's politics. SOMEONE will get upset and offended.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2020)

Never mind. Came out sounding wrong again.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 1, 2020)

I love the characters


----------



## Dreamcloud (Sep 1, 2020)

I personally don't like it. I roll my eyes when I see big companies jumping on the ACNH bandwagon and this seems somehow even worse to me. Can't we have anywhere free from the stress of real life?


----------



## justina (Sep 1, 2020)

I’m in the camp of keeping politics out of Animal Crossing. I was very surprised to see this


----------



## oak (Sep 1, 2020)

Can someone make this into a sign instead.


----------



## jenboston22 (Sep 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I don’t but I’d be happy to keep an eye out for you and message you if i get another one. Or I can craft you a bunch for free.



It would be awesome if you could craft a few! I'm thinking the Biden Harris one, although I also like Team Joe. (And when I find the DIY, I'll be happy to craft signs for anyone else who'd like some! Just let me know. I'll try to post once I've found the DIY.  )

Thank you!


----------



## tajikey (Sep 1, 2020)

Not impressed.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 1, 2020)

jenboston22 said:


> It would be awesome if you could craft a few! I'm thinking the Biden Harris one, although I also like Team Joe. (And when I find the DIY, I'll be happy to craft signs for anyone else who'd like some! Just let me know. I'll try to post once I've found the DIY.  )
> 
> Thank you!


The signs are customizable once they’re crafted, so you’d only need to have them made and then you can add any design you like afterwards using the customization kits


----------



## Mick (Sep 1, 2020)

oak said:


> Can someone make this into a sign instead.
> View attachment 313812



Of course I can! No problem at all


----------



## jenboston22 (Sep 1, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> The signs are customizable once they’re crafted, so you’d only need to have them made and then you can add any design you like afterwards using the customization kits



Thanks! I figured that out after @Dunquixote was nice enough to make some for me  I customized them and set some out.


----------



## oak (Sep 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> Of course I can! No problem at all


Wow I was just joking but good job, that was surprisingly fast haha


----------



## Mick (Sep 1, 2020)

oak said:


> Wow I was just joking but good job, that was surprisingly fast haha



I know! And I wouldn't have done it if I couldn't do it surprisingly fast.


----------



## vixened (Sep 1, 2020)

was not expecting politics in animal crossing.


----------



## FaerieRose (Sep 1, 2020)

Nook knows I've seen enough signs for the other side while scrolling through random custom patterns.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm probably just a jaded grump, but I don't see what this achieves for the Biden campaign itself, really. I guess it's nice that people can put signs up in their towns if they want, people have created Trump/MAGA designs too, so it's only fair. But does this energize and excite people? Who's going to vote for a candidate just because of something like this initiative? It just seems sort of weird.

At the same time, I can't say I'm opposed to it. People are saying that they play the game to escape politics, but politics are intertwined into every fiber of society at some level whether we like it or not. Escapism is justified if you're legitimately overwhelmed, but if it's just to not pay attention to politics at all, that's ceding responsibility and leaving yourself open to exploitation and I cannot sympathize with that. The current unrest in the country would seem to me an indicator that more attention needs to be paid to politics by the citizenry as a whole.

I guess if this gets more people engaged and interested enough to learn about what's happening in the world and more people take an active stake in making our government function worth a damn, rather than never voting or voting once every four years and ignoring it the rest of the time, then I'd consider it a net positive.



Llunavale said:


> This seems like a weird thing to be seeing in Animal Crossing, hasn't Biden already been outed as a massive creep...? I mean there's video of the guy sniffing individuals' hair. If him being a candidate isn't desperation for change, I don't know what is.


Neither Biden nor Trump are moral paragons, both have accusations of misconduct. It is a sad commentary on the failings of the political system of the United States that either are the nominees of their respective parties.



oak said:


> Can someone make this into a sign instead.
> View attachment 313812






Mick said:


> Of course I can! No problem at all


Thank you for the blessing you have bestowed upon us this day.


----------



## JSS (Sep 1, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> This seems like a weird thing to be seeing in Animal Crossing, hasn't Biden already been outed as a massive creep...? I mean there's video of the guy sniffing individuals' hair. If him being a candidate isn't desperation for change, I don't know what is.


This game has the jocks talking about how they love it when the smell of sweat has seeped into the fabric of their clothes so I guess it fits.  (I'm actually laughing my ass off.)


----------



## Bcat (Sep 1, 2020)

Mick said:


> Of course I can! No problem at all



Doing the Lord’s work here.


----------



## UnendingHope (Sep 1, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> If this is what it takes to have people get off of their ***** and vote, then I'm all for it. I just hope we don't see people wearing MAGA hats in NH for the next two months.


Omg bob Is wearing a MAGA hat somebody tell him to stop


----------



## Nami (Sep 1, 2020)

Does Joe even know what animal crossing is?? Lol


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak (Sep 1, 2020)

Honestly anything is better than "Pokemon GO to the polls" lmfao


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm so sorry if my post came across as though you should stick your head in the sand and not educate yourself or vote. I don't think that at all! I just don't like real life issues like this in my video games that are specifically for escape from the overwhelming world. So many apologies. I did not mean to come across like that at all, I am so very sorry if it sounded like that. Everyone that is of age should vote as it is your responsibility. That's all, again, so sorry ;-; *goes back into hiding*

edit: typo & punctuation


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 1, 2020)

I honestly love this. More young people need to get out and vote, maybe this will help. Heck I might even put a sign on my island


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2020)

I would rather not combine my favorite video games and politics ty 



seriously tho this is wild


----------



## seliph (Sep 1, 2020)

Halloqueen said:


> I'm probably just a jaded grump, but I don't see what this achieves for the Biden campaign itself, really. I guess it's nice that people can put signs up in their towns if they want, people have created Trump/MAGA designs too, so it's only fair. But does this energize and excite people? Who's going to vote for a candidate just because of something like this initiative? It just seems sort of weird.
> 
> At the same time, I can't say I'm opposed to it. People are saying that they play the game to escape politics, but politics are intertwined into every fiber of society at some level whether we like it or not. Escapism is justified if you're legitimately overwhelmed, but if it's just to not pay attention to politics at all, that's ceding responsibility and leaving yourself open to exploitation and I cannot sympathize with that. The current unrest in the country would seem to me an indicator that more attention needs to be paid to politics by the citizenry as a whole.
> 
> ...


finally another good post in this thread (aside from my very very very useful and informative one on the first page of course)

if anyone can play any game as an escape from politics i hope you know you are very lucky, there are some who don't have that privilege and those "politics" (i use quotes because some topics - like black lives matter or accepting lgbt people - shouldn't be considered a political stance, they should just be) seep into games and other media we consume whether we like it or not. for example this is the first animal crossing game with darker skintones (which is honestly super embarrassing, it's been how long?), and for some reason wanting more was/is considered a political stance. there is literally no separating media from politics, there's just being fortunate enough to not have to deal with or notice it.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm so, so sorry. I should have never said anything at all. I am so very sorry to everyone I ended up angering and offending as the above post obviously had taken some things I said wrong, which is completely my fault and I take full responsibility. I shouldn't write posts, as I always come across wrong. Please accept my most humble and sincere apologies ;-; <3 *stays under her rock where she belongs and doesn't come out again*


----------



## jenboston22 (Sep 1, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> I'm so, so sorry. I should have never said anything at all. I am so very sorry to everyone I ended up angering and offending as the above post obviously had taken some things I said wrong, which is completely my fault and I take full responsibility. I shouldn't write posts, as I always come across wrong. Please accept my most humble and sincere apologies ;-; <3 *stays under her rock where she belongs and doesn't come out again*



I really don't think this has anything to do with your specific post, so I wouldn't worry  Personally, I'm not angered, but I respecfully disagree, as I find politics to be very important, especially right now. It should never be a problem to kindly and respecfully post an opinion, even when others will (kindly and respectfully) disagree.


----------



## seliph (Sep 1, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> I'm so, so sorry. I should have never said anything at all. I am so very sorry to everyone I ended up angering and offending as the above post obviously had taken some things I said wrong, which is completely my fault and I take full responsibility. I shouldn't write posts, as I always come across wrong. Please accept my most humble and sincere apologies ;-; <3 *stays under her rock where she belongs and doesn't come out again*


idk about others but personally i wasn't (just) referring to your post lol, i agree with halloqueen where escapism is fine if the real world is overwhelming at any point


----------



## cinch (Sep 2, 2020)

.


----------



## jenboston22 (Sep 2, 2020)

cinch said:


> I'd rather a guy sniff my hair than grab me by the ...or throw kids in cages ...or call the coronavirus a democratic hoax etc etc i could go on and on



I know, right? When I read people comparing the two like this, I just can't understand it. The actions of the two are not even in the same universe. Seriously. (btw, you wrote what I was too timid to post! good for you  )


----------



## fluttershy300 (Sep 2, 2020)

Tbh, it’s not that I don’t want politics in my game. I really don’t care, I just don’t really like Biden or Trump...


----------



## xara (Sep 2, 2020)

i found this out from my father earlier today when he came into my room and asked “is joe biden in your animal game?” and i was left looking at him like 👁👁 LMAO


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 2, 2020)

Giant meteor 2020.


----------



## Llunavale (Sep 2, 2020)

cinch said:


> I'd rather a guy sniff my hair than grab me by the ...or throw kids in cages ...or call the coronavirus a democratic hoax etc etc i could go on and on





jenboston22 said:


> I know, right? When I read people comparing the two like this, I just can't understand it. The actions of the two are not even in the same universe. Seriously. (btw, you wrote what I was too timid to post! good for you  )



Guys I wasn't comparing Biden to Trump. I don't even know how you can think I was. I just think it's awkward that a creepy old dude is repping himself in AC. I'd also think it was inappropriate for Trump to be campaigned in AC, but that's not what this thread is about. I'm not from the US. You're both jumping to the conclusion I care who is voted in to run the country further into the ground. Actually I don't have to care and don't. I'll leave that to your country to squabble over.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 2, 2020)

I am going to give my two-cents on this. (Some people may not appreciate what I have to say.)

I think this is highly inappropriate.

“Animal Crossing” is a game not only for children; but, make no mistake, it is a game first and foremost for children.

Several weeks ago, islands were getting deleted because of hacked items. That Nintendo does not want hacked items on display in Dream Addresses. And it has good reasons.

After taking that stance, is Nintendo approving of people advertising politics in “Animal Crossing: New Horizons”?

I don’t argue against using signs for a candidate one may support. It is plenty alright if doing so in private. I oppose it being made available in an established Dream Address.

People are sensitive to politics. “Animal Crossing” is, in part, meant to create some harmony. Advertising politics—and that people have many different viewpoints—can create hostility.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 2, 2020)

I really wish this game hadn't become so mainstream. I don't want politics in my game. Animal Crossing is a game to chill and unwind. Not to find out it's being used as a soapbox for politics and twitter propaganda.

I'm a little worried what will happen with the next series in the installment. I know it's years off, but Nintendo may pull results from the game when AC grabbed the attention worldwide during shutdown. So many people who were never fans of the game simply got it because everyone else was and they had nothing else on lockdown. And now they're gone or slowly dying out. And the research Nintendo pulls from will be based off of everyone's experience. Even people who aren't going to pick up the next game.

Things like this Biden campaign (and they haven't been the only one to soapbox this game for their own agenda) show that AC strayed away from its main audience even if only a little bit. Keep politics out of AC.


----------



## Feunard (Sep 2, 2020)

This is the way every politician should make propaganda to get my vote.


----------



## Hirisa (Sep 2, 2020)

seliph said:


> finally another good post in this thread (aside from my very very very useful and informative one on the first page of course)
> 
> if anyone can play any game as an escape from politics i hope you know you are very lucky, there are some who don't have that privilege and those "politics" (i use quotes because some topics - like black lives matter or accepting lgbt people - shouldn't be considered a political stance, they should just be) seep into games and other media we consume whether we like it or not. for example this is the first animal crossing game with darker skintones (which is honestly super embarrassing, it's been how long?), and for some reason wanting more was/is considered a political stance. there is literally no separating media from politics, there's just being fortunate enough to not have to deal with or notice it.


Thank goodness someone said it. Apoliticism is a luxury. 

Also, no one is being forced to inject political content in their game, so there's no need for pearl clutching.


----------



## Livia (Sep 2, 2020)

This thread inspired me to put up a sign too. It's not for Biden though and it's really far from the airport so visitors don't have to see it unless they wander.


----------



## Manah (Sep 3, 2020)

When talking politics in games and privilege and stuff, I do think there's a huge difference between general inclusivity issues and politicians campaigning. Wanting the latter to stay out of it doesn't mean the former has no place.

And to be perfectly honest, the exact specifics of US election campaigns are nowhere near relevant enough to me, a non-American, to need to be in my game about building an island for my animal buddies.


----------



## Weiland (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't care care too much about Trumpyboy nor Biden (but honestly, I'd rather Trump over Biden if it's true that Biden wants to raise taxes for the middle-class and then bring about socialism), but I decided to make a MAGA hat (don't ask why, I'm not even American) and Pierce would constantly wear it, so I put a Trump 2020 sign out the front of his house. He is officially the village politico.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 3, 2020)

Weiland said:


> I don't care care too much about Trumpyboy nor Biden (but honestly, I'd rather Trump over Biden if it's true that Biden wants to raise taxes for the middle-class and then bring about socialism), but I decided to make a MAGA hat (don't ask why, I'm not even American) and Pierce would constantly wear it, so I put a Trump 2020 sign out the front of his house. He is officially the village politico.
> View attachment 314434View attachment 314435


I'm expecting you're going to get so much crap for that here.


----------



## Kadori (Sep 3, 2020)

Mystic Pyro Freak said:


> Honestly anything is better than "Pokemon GO to the polls" lmfao


Actually this past poll wasn't too bad. At least we had one good pokemon to choose from unlike this election


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 3, 2020)

Weiland said:


> I don't care care too much about Trumpyboy nor Biden (but honestly, I'd rather Trump over Biden if it's true that Biden wants to raise taxes for the middle-class and then bring about socialism), but I decided to make a MAGA hat (don't ask why, I'm not even American) and Pierce would constantly wear it, so I put a Trump 2020 sign out the front of his house. He is officially the village politico.
> View attachment 314434View attachment 314435


rofl that is funny. I am jelly though, whenever I give my villagers hats they will only wear them for 1 day then display them


----------



## Eureka (Sep 3, 2020)

Weiland said:


> I'd rather Trump over Biden if it's true that Biden wants to raise taxes for the middle-class and then bring about socialism



Biden is not a socialist 

To be honest, my brain does not comprehend how someone can justify voting for a Trump under any circumstance at this point. 

Edit to add:  The last thing I want to do is start a political debate, but I do have a hard time staying silent as well. People are obviously free to vote for who they want and should be allowed to do so without being harassed. I have no hatred for anyone. ☮


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 3, 2020)

Weiland said:


> I don't care care too much about Trumpyboy nor Biden (but honestly, I'd rather Trump over Biden if it's true that Biden wants to raise taxes for the middle-class and then bring about socialism), but I decided to make a MAGA hat (don't ask why, I'm not even American) and Pierce would constantly wear it, so I put a Trump 2020 sign out the front of his house. He is officially the village politico.


Biden is not a socialist. Just ask a Bernie Sanders supporter.


----------



## Coco63 (Sep 3, 2020)

Honestly not mad about it 
Biden’s campaign needs publicity and he will probably have more younger voters. Advertising through animal crossing is a smart move for his publicity for sure. It got us all talking about it!
I don’t know if the Biden campaign doing this means that Nintendo supports his campaign or not. I don’t know if it would be smart or problematic for Nintendo to take a side.
I don’t know too much about politics lol.

but if I saw on someone’s island something supporting Trump I would immediately leave.
Or end game if someone wore something “MAGA” to my island...


----------

